#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Penang Indian Restaurants and Food

## dirtydog

Kedai Kopi Yasmeen is I think the name of this place on the corner of Chulia Street and Penang Road, bit scruffy like most of the places in Georgetown and also doesn't sell beer, probably Muslims or something like that.

I know there are other threads on this forum with this exact same restaurant on, but I really don't think a forum can ever have too much on it about lovely Indian food  :Smile: 

As you can see in this picture, they have gallons and gallons of different curries.



My chicken curry with yellow rice, yep half a chicken so there aint no hunting for bits of meat, whole lot with soft drink came to about 7 Ringgit.



*Penang Visa Run Page
**Malaysia News Headlines*
*Penang News Headlines*
*Malaysia Weather Forecasts*
*World Time Zones*
*Currency Convertor*

----------


## peterpan

Ohhh Man, I miss that stuff big time.

----------


## sabang

It's been several years, but Penang Indian food is great.  :Smile: 
For about five weeks, my staple lunch was roti and a vegetable curry at a little shack place in Batu ferringhi. Night time, would vary. Washed down with guinness.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

This place is the best! Thanks, DD.

----------


## Mr Earl

I was going to ride down for the moto gp this month. I think now I'll just hop a plane to Penang and indulge my taste buds! yumm!

----------


## dirtydog

Same restaurant on Penang Road, yeah the cheap one not Passage thru India, but an inside view of the cafe.

----------


## El Gibbon

THE best Indian rest. in the world is the Kashmir in the basement of the old hotel Penang. Been there for years and run by the same family for generations.  

Don't recall the street name but its across from the Novatel and down the street a couple of meters towards the V intersection.

Worth a look for anyone in the area that loves Indian food.

E. G.

EDIT:   location  Kashmir Restaurant - Location Map

----------


## dirtydog

I have to agree about the Kashmir, it's on the corner of Penang Road and Leith Street.

This place is on Leith Street and was never open when I went past last week, says they got the best Tandoori, the place looked brand new but the sign says it has been open since March, anyway I didn't see it open  :Sad:

----------


## dantilley

> Passage thru India


Now THAT is a quality Indian restaurant, best in the region in my opinion.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Respectfully disagree, Dant. Trendy but the food was third class.





> THE best Indian rest. in the world is the Kashmir in the basement of the old hotel Penang. Been there for years and run by the same family for generations. 
> 
> E. G.
> 
> EDIT: location Kashmir Restaurant - Location Map


Yes! Fab food; they make the best nan I've ever tasted.

----------


## dantilley

Well, nothing ni SE Asia can beat a decent Indian curry from the UK anyway!

----------


## exiledgooner

[quote=El Gibbon;424480]THE best Indian rest. in the world is the Kashmir in the basement of the old hotel Penang. Been there for years and run by the same family for generations. 

Don't recall the street name but its across from the Novatel and down the street a couple of meters towards the V intersection.

Worth a look for anyone in the area that loves Indian food.

E. G.


spot on. run by an armenian guy they also have a branch in bangsar, kl

used to fly down from bkk just to go here

numpties you wouldn t let me post with a link but it ain t my freakin link  :kma:

----------


## dirtydog

> spot on. run by an armenian guy they also have a branch in bangsar, kl used to fly down from bkk just to go here


You seem to be under the impression that your post here is worthy of allowing you to put a link in, cant see why myself.

----------


## Happyman

Passage Through India have a branch in KL - that was good!
Also in Bangsar there is a restaurant run by a Sikh community group.
All the staff are Sikh mom and pop types and change every day .
The moms do the cooking and the pops are the waiters.
No Menu just what mom wants to cook that night - its is REAL home cooking and bloody great!.
No price list either - you just make a donation to the group ! ( based on how much you enjoyed the meal )
We had some wild evenings there- draft Guiness and some whiskey at reasonable prices as well.

ever go there E.G ? That crazy bugger Dilsher and sidekick Carol were the people to go with!!! LOL

Delete that last sentence Replace with - Our legal director and his deputy were good company there !  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## dirtydog

This place in an Indian and Western food restaurant, I tried to keep away from my normal Indian place and was going to try some Western food, I thought I could do a few days without an Indian, I was wrong, spent most of my time in Little India, damn they got some good food there, anyway this place is open 24 hours and is on Chulia Street.



Look at the choice of curries, how could I order beans on toast.



Not really into all this stainless furniture.



I plonked the chicken into the rice dish for an easy picture  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Just thought I should mention this, the Tai Wah Cafe on Chulia Street isn't a cafe and doesn't serve food anymore, just sells beer and drinks, so don't waste your time there waiting for a menu like wot I did  :Sad:

----------


## dirtydog

Down the little alley way beside the Kedai Kopi Yasmeen I always thought was a small market as it was always packed solid, it's actually just a couple of Indian food stalls, loads of tables and this was the only time I saw that it wasn't packed solid.



The Indian Roti stall.



Anyway I went into the Kedai Kopi Yasmeen and had a chicken curry for a change.

----------


## kebaboom

Hey why not you go to Merlin Nasi Kandar...located under old old pre-war hotel called Merlin Hotel near Penang Street. The business only at noon...this is the best nasi kandar I ever taste...fish curry and chicken curry are my favourite choice.

----------


## Big Gary

The best Curries I have had there in my 2 and a half years is the Craven Resturant.

----------


## Ricky West

Actually the best curry I have ever had for a great price was at Restoran Kapitan in Chulia street in Georgetown. I had a butter chicken that was so tender. Hmm the water is still running in my mouth when I think about it.

It is on the corner of Chulia and Kapitan street.
Phone: + (60) 4-250 4316
Website: Restoran Kapitan

----------


## drk411

> Actually the best curry I have ever had for a great price was at Restoran Kapitan in Chulia street in Georgetown. I had a butter chicken that was so tender. Hmm the water is still running in my mouth when I think about it.
> 
> It is on the corner of Chulia and Kapitan street.
> Phone: + (60) 4-250 4316
> Website: Restoran Kapitan


+1 to that.
I am from North india and was in penang on 12th May,2012. The tandoori preparations in Kapitan were fabulous. Would definitely go there again. Pretty popular with locals too.

----------


## good2bhappy

^ great franchise

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Actually the best curry I have ever had for a great price was at Restoran Kapitan in Chulia street in Georgetown. I had a butter chicken that was so tender. Hmm the water is still running in my mouth when I think about it.
> 
> It is on the corner of Chulia and Kapitan street.
> Phone: + (60) 4-250 4316
> Website: Restoran Kapitan


I was in there about a year ago, and apart from only having about half the menu available, it was alright. Not spicy enough for me. Luckily, I can buy proper British curry in Udon now, so it's all good.

----------


## Mr Earl

> proper British curry.


What would that be, some milk-toast with sprinkle of pepper and cumin, with a side of mushy peas???
 :rofl: 

A good curry should be hot enough to make the top of your head sweat without burning the palate.
A Vindaloo is what should burn your face off

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> A good curry should be hot enough to make the top of your head sweat without burning the palate.


Most Indian curries have little or no heat.




> A Vindaloo is what should burn your face off


Yes, a British one. The Indian vindaloo is very different, and yes, I've eaten both many times.

Anyway, Yanks know as much about curry as they do about subtlety.

----------


## can123

> Most Indian curries have little or no heat.


Utter bollocks.




> Anyway, Yanks know as much about curry as they do about subtlety.


Thus speaks Prince Charming.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Utter bollocks.


I have eaten all over India, and apart from most of it being rubbish, very little of it could be considered really spicy.

----------


## can123

> I have eaten all over India, and apart from most of it being rubbish, very little of it could be considered really spicy.


None of us has any control over what you eat or have eaten. If your personal choice has been to eat mild curries, so be it. To say that most Indian curries are not hot is silly.

----------


## peterpan

^^I just spoke to your Mum to confirm the veracity of your story, she said India, *India*? is that where they wear those big feathered hats and have bows and arrows?

----------


## sabang

I did have a 'ring of fire' (burns twice) fish curry in Goa, and a pretty damn spicy vege curry too- but I asked for it spicy. Their vindaloo- which originated in Goa- was not as spicy as the Brit version surprisingly, but velly nice all the same.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> I have eaten all over India, and apart from most of it being rubbish, very little of it could be considered really spicy.
> 
> 
> None of us has any control over what you eat or have eaten. If your personal choice has been to eat mild curries, so be it. To say that most Indian curries are not hot is silly.


Why don't you ask your mate up the mountain what he reckons? On second thoughts, don't bother as he has shown himself to be as thick as you.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Punjabi food isn't hot nor is the northern Indian stuff.

Southern Indian is spicier and is hot as one can stand. I think the Sri Lankan curries are the best, quite spicy and the sauces tend to be lighter.

Had a vindaloo curry in the racecourse restaurant in Bombay which was the best I'd experienced. So red it was almost black and with such depth of flavour. Problem was, as the meal progressed it got steadily hotter and eventually I had to give up. I think the place has been redesigned and replaced by phoney continental and poncey Indian nouvelle cuisine.

Penang curries have suffered of late. The Kashmir has got complacent and offers quite mediocre stuff. Passage through India has improved though and their naan bread is the best.

----------


## DrAndy

The majority of Indian food on that continent is pretty poor and better can be had in the UK

I suppose that is something to do with the ingredients

----------


## can123

I often wonder how so many hundreds of millions of people can exist without having a curry in Southall.

----------

